# pontins holiday camp..Norfolk 2015



## Mikeymutt

I was at a bit of a loose end so decided to do a lone visit to pontins.i went last year but could hardly get in anywhere,but things have changed there a lot now.its a bit more trashed from my first visit here.shut down in 2009 with a rapid decline n visitors,the place has laid derelict since.the place is controversial with the locals.with them at odds with the developers..this place is quite sentimental with me as I went on holiday here with three of my mates in my teenage years,the place is prob not a lot better now than what it was then,but I had a fantastic holiday,with lots of mischief involved..


----------



## HughieD

Great pix Mikey...that's the sort of explore my lad would like!


----------



## Bones out

Good work again. Iv'e not seen this one for a while... Getting trashed now, I failed here five years ago, you've just reminded me of unfinished business, looks a worth while poke still.


----------



## krela

One of the few Pontins I didn't go to I think. Cheers MM.


----------



## smiler

Not in as bad a condition as I expected , Thanks Mikey


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

I actally went past it the other week. Didn't think it was worth doing. Thanks for posting


----------



## UrbanX

I love every single one of those shots! Just brilliant, perfectly captures an era! 
Thanks for sharing Mikey


----------



## flyboys90

Great shots of times gone by! Loved it.


----------



## LadyPandora

This was actually one of my favourite places, had a good 3 hours mooch.
Looks like I missed a few bits though, lol.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## woody65

planning for houses has been submitted for this site. decision is due at the end of this month. expect the bulldozers will go in next day if its like any of his other sites


----------



## The Wombat

This is great. Jealous that this is on your doorstep, lovely explore


----------



## J_a_t_33

Nice report, thanks Mikey


----------



## acer77

So sad, came here in 94 it was rocking then!! age 17, had some mischeif too, alot of alcohol and some rocky black joints!! oh the daysss!!!


----------



## Climbingfox

New to exploring but man i'd love to have a go on that climbing wall ha ha


----------



## DetectivePrince

Great report!
To be honest, the way this looks reminds me of one of the open Pontins - They've been dropping downhill a lot recently.


----------



## dobbo79

Great pics - I love stuff like this. I am kicking myself for not getting pics of the old Filey Butlins before it was demolished


----------



## old git

Never seen any pics of the inside of the accom rooms anywhere. Are they really that well secured?


----------



## Ipcre55

old git said:


> Never seen any pics of the inside of the accom rooms anywhere. Are they really that well secured?



Not all secured. I paid a visit last night. Around half of the accommodation rooms have had their windows broken and the interiors smashed to smithereens. Inside the main complex its getting trashed totally and every week there's more destruction. I've been to the site three times in the last month and I've been bumping into "ghost hunters" nearly everytime and they are attracting the local police who are now starting to be more visible in the area. That said, if anyone wants to hook up for an explore then pm me.


----------



## scottyg100

Amazingly done, love the photos


----------

